# New England Crisis Negotiator's Annual Conference



## Johncib9

The New England Crisis Negotiators Association (NECNA) and the Federal Bureau of Investigation present the 12th Annual Crisis Negotiators Conference to be held at the Cape Cod Resort & Conference Center in Hyannis, MA, April 23 - 25, 2012. The Conference is open to all officers who are tasked with hostage / crisis negotiations. Officers from state, local, and federal law enforcement agencies, sheriff's departments, corrections, military police units are invited. Mental health and behavioral science practitioners working with law enforcement are welcome.

Anyone interested must register online at www.necna.com 
Fee: $200.00 per person for NECNA members / $250.00 for non-members

See our conference flyer online for specific rates, registration information and giveaway eligibility. Vendors are encouraged to attend and become part of the event.

A discounted room rate is available for vendors & attendees making reservations prior to March 25, 2012. The resort can be contacted by calling (866) 828-9111. Please ensure you convey you're attending our conference in order to receive the discounted rate.

See the attached link for a PDF of our brochure.

http://0350d11.netsolhost.com/wordpress1/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/2012_NECNA_Announcement.pdf

In addition to the conference, cost for attendees includes two breakfast meals, lunch and the conference dinner/comedy show.


----------

